# Inexpensive 9mm semi auto pistols



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Are there any half decent 9mm semi auto pistols that are inexpensive?

What I am interested in would be something that goes bang every time one pulls the trigger, is reasonably accurate, and reasonably reliable. Weight and esthetics are not so important.

Price is a big consideration. If possible, let's keep it under $200, new.

No laughing please, but I am thinking about a Hi Point C9. (Let's just take it as a given that I am half crazy for considering such a gun, and leave the topic of my sanity for another discussion.)

I'm not much interested in a used vs. new discussion. Let's just keep the discussion on new guns, unless one can seriously consider that a high class gun can be bought for well under $200, street price.

I will probably start another thread with a similar question about revolvers, but let us stick with semi autos for this thread.

Thanks.

massmanute


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

If I understand your question correctly, you are in the market for a grossly overpriced paperweight or an overpriced and underweight boat anchor, am I on the right track?

It is just not worth it at all! I think it is pretty similar with the generator discussion we have had. We have all had that experience where budget was tight or there was just a great price....never wear it after leaving the store, etc. There are cases, where you are money ahead as a single repair puts you right back in line with the price of quality stuff. $300 maybe, but under $200, a cricket maybe, they are fun as long as you are under 4' tall, my daughter loves her pink one.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I haven't checked the prices since the insanity started end of last year but it seems like you could get a Bersa Thunder for <300 but that may have been in .380


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

I have shot the hi point 9 a bunch of times and it shoots every time I pull the trigger. It does however jam with the cheap steel cases ammo. It took a little bit of time playing with the sights but it does shoot accurate. Everybody says these are junk but I think it's well worth the money


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I have been reading a lot of reviews of the Hi Point. There are a lot of opinions out there, but the thing is, the negative comments have mostly come from non-owners and the positive comments have mostly come from owners. I place a higher weight on comments from owners than non-owners, because they have actual experience with the gun, but all comments are welcome.

One guy behind the counter at Impact Guns actually claimed they would melt while in use, a comment that pretty much eliminated that person as a credible commentator in my book if for no other reason than it is hard for me to imagine anyone continuing to hold a firearm in their hand and continuing to fire it as it approached a melting point.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here are some reviews from owners, keep in mind the first to reply owned one and is or was an FFL, so speaks from a lot of experience http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/9663-hi-point-firearms.html 
I have not ever owned one, not shot one, but have tinkered with similarly priced arms. My sister picked one up from a pawn shop, I forget the no name brand, but the chamber cracked, so they sent a new one...:-|


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Had a Hi-Point once... they are "meh". They do fire and cycle ok... accuracy? So-so. Big ugly and heavy? Yup. Its amazing the amount of pot-metal in the slide and it torque's your hand a bunch when shooting.

I sold it and got a Springfield XD40 which is really fun. My CCW is a Rugar LCP just because I find I always have it with me, they slip into a pocket so nice. Not great range guns though.

Get a quality brand name one from a pawn shop... dont buy low end stuff from a pawn shop. Some people who have problems with junk and cant otherwise sell it, pawn it off and let the next buyer deal with the issues.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Mass, 

I understand that budget is a concern, but please consider saving for a while longer. I'd rather you buy a gun you love than a gun of convenience. And it will also be easier to resell if it ever becomes necessary. 

Although you didnt want to discuss it, I might suggest looking at used pistols as well. You can get a higher quality pistol on a lower budget if you keep your eyes open.

But buy what you like. If you like it, screw everyone else's opinions!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

massmanute said:


> Are there any half decent 9mm semi auto pistols that are inexpensive?


Long story short, no. I understand how price is certainly a limiting factor as a college student, husband, and father, but somethings REALLY are worth paying a little more for. Smith and Edwards has a great layaway plan you can use to help get something that will be a wise investment. If you are smart with what firearms you purchase they truly are an investment. You won't have a problem reselling a glock, smith and wesson, etc. but if you are trying to resell a hipoint my experience hasn't been a positive one.

Keep in mind if you ever decide to use the gun for concealed carry that immediately rules out a hipoint and most "inexpensive" pistols.

I know these aren't 9mm but they are more in the price range. I'd still recommend trying to double what you can spend. Find some stuff to sell you haven't used in the last few years and put that towards your budget. You can find a used Bersa thunder .380 for 250ish, a Taurus PT140 in .40 for 250ish, Ruger LC 380 for $275ish, sometimes less if you are vigilante in checking utahgunexchange or utahguns.

Here is a Taurus pt908 for $275. http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/taurus-pt908/


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've bought most of my guns used; only one did I regret it but I've found most guns for sale don't have much use.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Kel-Tec PF-9 are usually $250ish depending on color/finish. Not the greatest gun out there, but way better than a Hi-Point. 

I agree with previous statements. At $400 there would be a lot more opportunity for a dependable firearm.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

At one point I owned a Kel Tec 9mm. not a bad.little gun but the trigger was really heavy (but thats what you get on DAO pistols)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Right now we (Gunnies) have the Ruger P95 on sale for $299.99. That is a new in the box never played with pistol. Ask for Kent.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

EAA SAR B6P. Purchased on last year for under $300 out the door. It's a clone of the CZ75. Great gun. No problems at all and it shoots great.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Loke said:


> Right now we (Gunnies) have the Ruger P95 on sale for $299.99. That is a new in the box never played with pistol. Ask for Kent.


Can't go wrong with a P95.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

We also have a bunch of Tristar clones of the Jerico/Baby Desert Eagle/CZ75 for under $300. I had a customer buy one and try to destroy it to see how good a $300 pistol was. He couldn't break it and it wouldn't jam. Not a bad option for someone on a budget.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought a Hi-Point 9mm as my first handgun when I was young and broke. The thing is surprisingly accurate, never have I had a cycling or misfire problem. It is a bit heavy and "brickish" but otherwise it's fine.

There are definitely better guns out there but I can't not recommend it if that's all you can afford.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I think the finest pistol for the least amount of money is the CZ 82. It is a 12-rd double-stack DA pistol chambered in cheap-to-buy 9x18 Makarov (which is more powerful than .380 - if not quite 9mm Para)
Ergonomics and quality is excellent. These are surplus guns and come and go. When they are around people jump on them. Price is in the mid to high $200 range, but ammo is cheaper in the long run.
It is a pistol you will keep around even if you get another nice 9mm Para.

It also might take some looking around, but they are sweet.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I picked up my Taurus TCP for under $200. It works good and I carry it all the time because it's so small. Its MSRP is only $229, so finding a sale below the $200 price point should not be too difficult.


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

Wait and save another hundred and go with the Ruger P95, you won't regret it.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I would go with a bersa again with zero hesitation. Fun little pistol. Yeah its a .380, but I would rather have a mid range .380 than a cheap 9mm. I had a hipoint, turned it in to the police department to destroy, I didn't want to resale it and have it be a "saturday night special". I too agree, you can't go wrong with a p95


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

hossblur,

Did your Hi Point work?


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

The biggest functional issue with Hi Points seems to be their 8 or 10-rd mags sometimes cause problems and need tweaking or return. Hi Point seems to have excellent customer service on this though.

A blow-back action like the Hi Point needs a heavy slide to work, and that leads to more felt recoil than with lock-breech design with their lighter slide. All of the more expensive 9mms mentioned have a locked-breach design (usually based on the Browning or Walther P38 designs) and that extra bit of parts and machining costs more. 
Blow back fixed-barrel pistol designs are normally limited to lesser power calibers (normally .380/9mm Mak or below) because the only thing that resists unlocking is the heavy recoil spring and the heavy slide. The more powerful the caliber, the heavier the spring and slide has to be. Hi Point is the only company that I aware of that uses this action type for major calibers like 9mm Para, .40 S&W, and .45 ACP. That is one big reason why they are so top heavy/clunky. Especially for a pistol that only holds 8-10 rounds.


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

Watch for the Black Friday sales. I was able to get a Taurus in a 40 for a little over 200 a few years ago


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Frisco Pete said:


> The biggest functional issue with Hi Points seems to be their 8 or 10-rd mags sometimes cause problems and need tweaking or return. Hi Point seems to have excellent customer service on this though.
> 
> A blow-back action like the Hi Point needs a heavy slide to work, and that leads to more felt recoil than with lock-breech design with their lighter slide. All of the more expensive 9mms mentioned have a locked-breach design (usually based on the Browning or Walther P38 designs) and that extra bit of parts and machining costs more.
> Blow back fixed-barrel pistol designs are normally limited to lesser power calibers (normally .380/9mm Mak or below) because the only thing that resists unlocking is the heavy recoil spring and the heavy slide. The more powerful the caliber, the heavier the spring and slide has to be. Hi Point is the only company that I aware of that uses this action type for major calibers like 9mm Para, .40 S&W, and .45 ACP. That is one big reason why they are so top heavy/clunky. Especially for a pistol that only holds 8-10 rounds.


Frisco Pete, your summary is pretty consistent with what I have concluded based on reports on the internet. The main functional problem with Hi Point pistols seems to be the magazines, which are somewhat flimsy and prone to needing adjustment.

Feeding problems seem to be fairly common but easily fixable by the user. Most users find that adjusting the magazines via small and judicious bending of the ears solves the feeding problems permanently, and if any problems continue (whether feeding problems or other problems) Hi Point has a lifetime warranty that covers the gun, regardless of who owns the weapon. Reports on the internet are that, unlike some companies, Hi Point warranty service seems to be generally fast and effective.

As an aside, I can personally attest to the fact that warranty service from at least two other well-known gun companies is neither fast nor effective.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My Hi-Point with fixed sights shot off to the side and low... I called Hi-Point and inquired about this. They said send it in which I did, they promptly returned me a new Hi-Point with adjustable sights. So yea, their customer service is really good. I bought mine when they were around $80 ... used it for 5 or so years and sold it for $125, rolled that money into my XD40 as I just wanted a more quality firearm. No complaints about the Hi-Point other than the weight of the slide.


-DallanC


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

There is a video on youtube where a guy improved the feeding of his Hi Point by sanding the powder coating off the feed ramp. Yes, apparently the feed ramp is not excluded from the powder coating process.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Most guns can benefit from polishing the feedramp. I keep meaning to for my LCP but I've only ever had one FTE, and that was after deliberately firing it without cleaning it to see how many rounds would cause an FTE (that answer was around 180).


-DallanC


----------

